# Tradtech Black Max Carbon/Wood vs. BF Extremes



## scienceguy (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd like to hear from guys who own or have shot both of these Tradtech limb sets. How do the two compare in terms of speed, smooth draw, cold weather use, and whatever differences you have noticed, or comments/judgments you'd like to make. Thanks ahead of time to you guys who use other brands of limbs, but I am interested in only hearing about the Black Max Carbon/Wood and BF Extremes.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

This was posted on another forum:

but some of you were interested in the difference in performance between the Extreme BF, Black Max Carbons/wood, and the Black Max Glass/wood limbs. There was a comparison done when the the Black Max limbs first came out and I saved it 
These figures were all based on 9gpp, showing 28, 29, and 30 inch draw length. ------------------------------------------------------------ 

BF Extremes: 

Draw Length / Actual Weight / Grain arrow / FPS 

28 49.8 450 194 

29 52.5 475 199 

30 54.7 494 204 

------------------------------------------------------------- 

Black Max Carbonwoods: 

28 50.1 454 188.5 

29 52.6 475 193.7 

30 55.3 498 199.3 

-------------------------------------------------------------- 

Black Max Glass/Wood: 

28 50.6 455 186 

29 53.0 477 192 

30 55.6 500 197 

--------------------------------------------------------------- 

Hope that helps.


----------



## marc weier (May 26, 2009)

As osb has shown there isn't a big difference in speed. To me the extremes are smoother, which makes them feel lighter. The downside is the huge price difference. Also being all carbon the extremes should be a little more fragile but I have not heard of any blowing up.


----------



## scienceguy (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks, Sharp!...I knew that there wasnt much difference in arrow speed between these limbs, but I didnt know that it was that close in arrow speed performance...I had a set of the Black Max wood/glass limbs, and two things that I noticed about them...They were quiet, and seemed to be a very stable/forgiving limb...I consider it an excellent limb for the money...Just my 2 cents.............Take care........Harperman


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I can't add anything to what has already been said on this thread, the test numbers are the test numbers.

Had I never owned the BF's, the Black Max Carbons would surely be all I would personally ever need.

Having said that, I DO own the BF's and the test numbers don't quite tell the whole story.

:wink:

KPC


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm certainly no expert 

I shot both 

The black max's where for the money some of the nicest limbs I have played with

The BF Extremes are in another class and pull very smooth and are fast and forgiving.

I bought the Extremes. 

They are as smooth or smoother than my Silver Tip Limbs and as fast or faster thn my Fedoras and IMHO that's pretty good

I'll be hunting them next year


----------



## scienceguy (Mar 11, 2008)

Smooth, fast, and forgiving....sounds like the BF Extreme limb is the way to go.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

scienceguy said:


> Smooth, fast, and forgiving....sounds like the BF Extreme limb is the way to go.



I suspect you wont regret it scienceguy...

Unless of course you like buying limbs every other year or so when you find something you like better. 

I've been looking for six years now and I have yet to find any.

:wink:

KPC


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

4% improvement (roughly) from glass/woods to bf extremes? $130 vs $600? to improve 4%? ~460% more $ for a 4% performance increase? I realize that cf offer more stability over varying temperatures but geez that just doesnt add up to me. Are bf extremes more durable or something?

Would you pay 460% more for anything(beside archery equip) that was a 4% imrpovement?
for example: car that travels 208mph v. 200mph or 12 sec 1/4 mile vs 12.5 sec? $30,000 vs $138,000?
I do realize this is apples to oranges in terms of product but I'm just giving an exapmle on a performance basis.

I can understand the price increase from wood/glass to wood/carbon but I just dont get why people pay for the extremes with such minimal improvement.
What am I missing?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Honestly for the cost of a set of BF Extremes I'd be looking into a better set of limbs. Border Hex-5W comes to mind for about the same cost, and you can FEEL the difference on them.

-Grant


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

guyver said:


> 4% improvement (roughly) from glass/woods to bf extremes? $130 vs $600? to improve 4%? ~460% more $ for a 4% performance increase? I realize that cf offer more stability over varying temperatures but geez that just doesnt add up to me. Are bf extremes more durable or something?
> 
> Would you pay 460% more for anything(beside archery equip) that was a 4% imrpovement?
> for example: car that travels 208mph v. 200mph or 12 sec 1/4 mile vs 12.5 sec? $30,000 vs $138,000?
> ...


You bring up a valid point. That's why I said in my previous post:

*"Had I never owned the BF's, the Black Max Carbons would surely be all I would personally ever need."*

Having shot them for so long, anything less in the "feel" department just seems amplified to me. When it comes to a limb's performance, there are a number of other things, some objective, other subjuective, aside from speed that might make the cost difference worth it. To some people, that 4% difference can be huge. In top level competitions, 4% can be the difference between 1st place and not even in the top 10. At hunting distances, 4% difference in speed and trajectory can mean the difference between a kill and wounding shot. 





grantmac said:


> Honestly for the cost of a set of BF Extremes I'd be looking into a better set of limbs. Border Hex-5W comes to mind for about the same cost, and you can FEEL the difference on them.
> 
> -Grant


What makes them "better?" Apples to apples, are they any faster? More durable? Quieter? 

To each his own I guess. The Borders do have a nice distinctive feel to them, especially later in the draw. To me though, there are too many trade-offs to get that "feel." Border seems to be EXTREMELY picky when it comes to what length risers their limbs can be used on, what limb pad angles, what weight arrows, etc. This is just my opinion but it seems that the only reason to be that concerned is for durability reasons. Because of that very question, I would personally be turned off. What if I bought a set of Borders to use on my 17 or 19 inch hunting riser but I decide I want to try a 13 or 15 inch riser out of a pop-up blind? Do I have to worry about them coming apart?

Like I said, to each his own. It's great that we have as many choices as we do, and different manufacturers key in on different things.

KPC


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

GEREP said:


> To each his own I guess. The Borders do have a nice distinctive feel to them, especially later in the draw. To me though, there are too many trade-offs to get that "feel." Border seems to be EXTREMELY picky when it comes to what length risers their limbs can be used on, what limb pad angles, what weight arrows, etc. This is just my opinion but it seems that the only reason to be that concerned is for durability reasons. Because of that very question, I would personally be turned off. What if I bought a set of Borders to use on my 17 or 19 inch hunting riser but I decide I want to try a 13 or 15 inch riser out of a pop-up blind? Do I have to worry about them coming apart?
> 
> Like I said, to each his own. It's great that we have as many choices as we do, and different manufacturers key in on different things.
> 
> KPC


The Border limbs are faster and IMHO easier to shoot. BFs are basically Hoyt geometry with a little carbon stabalization, they are still partially glass-powered. An equivelent (well slightly better) Border limb would be their old TXG, which is still a really nice limb (I've got a set of TXBs); they were selling them for half what a BF will run you.

Border just want to know where their limbs are going. I'm betting if push came to shove with other ILF manufacturers regarding their limbs on something like a 13" +15 riser being drawn to 32" there would be no warranty, has anyone asked TT about warranty on somebody else's high reflex riser? Border actually have one of the most lenient arrow weight warranties in the business, so long as you discuss what your goals are when you order their limbs. Considering they have a set of regular HexV on a flight riser that is about a +25# riser, I wouldn't be worried about blowing them up with reasonable use:
And there is always this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aELMzz1nHtQ

I don't mind paying for good product, so long as its performance is equal or better than anything else at that pricepoint. Part of the reason I'd never buy a new set of Hoyt limbs.

-Grant


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

I owned the Black Max Carbon woods for a while..they are some very nice limbs for the money..and would not hesitate buying them..I have only heard of good things about the Extremes as well...but also have heard some wonderful things about the Border Hex series...as well as Dryad's limbs..It's a shame there aren't more Try before you Buy places around so we wouldn't have to go through the extra effort in case we didn't like some of these higher end limbs..and have to sell them or trade them..

Mine were very fast as they were set up..faster than what Blacky's reports indicated..which is why I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them..They may not pull a sweet as the Extremes but they aren't that much slower..

Mac


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Another 2 cents from me.....Smooth isnt an issue with me, usually, since my draw length and bow length choices make sure of this...Concerning these limb choices for a Hunting bow...IF the arrow speed chart comparing the 3 limbs that was posted is correct, and IF the 3 limb types that were listed are anything similar to what I've experienced in the past, by the time the faster carbon/foam/composite limbs are made equally as quiet as the wood/glass limbs, the speed difference will be even smaller, if there is any arrow speed difference at all....I can say for a fact, that the Black Max wood/glass limbs that I had were very quiet shooting, and this was on a 25" Nilo riser...I would say that the same set of limbs on my current pet 25" riser would be even quieter, and on a properly set up Titan, or DAS riser, would likely only need a decent G.P.P. arrow weight, and very little else to get them quiet enough to hunt with...Something like the Mathews "Monkey Tails" should be enough, I'd think........Interesting thread, and informative as well.....Y'all take care.........Jim P.S...I am also wondering if anyone on here has shot the Samick Masters limbs, or the Samick Athlete carbon/foam limbs???......Just to throw that in there, as a comparison with the other 3 limbs from Samick...I owned a set of Masters limbs, they were extremely good limbs, and I own a set of Athlete limbs now, I rank them as tied for 3rd best set of limbs , over-all , that I have owned...Looking at the composite lay-up of the Athlete limbs, I'd say that they are not but a few f.p.s. behind the B.F. Extremes....And stability, and forgiveness is way to subjective to really get into for me, because I'm not a good enough shot to see a whole lot of difference between most limbs...I've owned a few sets of limbs that do stick out above the rest, but the difference was minimal, and could very well have been the set-up and tune, or the combination of the riser/limbs/arrows, and set-up that made the difference ......Jim


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

grantmac said:


> The Border limbs are faster and IMHO easier to shoot. BFs are basically Hoyt geometry with a little carbon stabalization, they are still partially glass-powered. An equivelent (well slightly better) Border limb would be their old TXG, which is still a really nice limb (I've got a set of TXBs); they were selling them for half what a BF will run you.
> 
> Border just want to know where their limbs are going. I'm betting if push came to shove with other ILF manufacturers regarding their limbs on something like a 13" +15 riser being drawn to 32" there would be no warranty, has anyone asked TT about warranty on somebody else's high reflex riser? Border actually have one of the most lenient arrow weight warranties in the business, so long as you discuss what your goals are when you order their limbs. Considering they have a set of regular HexV on a flight riser that is about a +25# riser, I wouldn't be worried about blowing them up with reasonable use:
> And there is always this:
> ...


I *hear* that they are faster but I have yet to see any independent testing. All I have seen are second hand reports from customers. 

The TradTech Extreme BF (which have no glass by the way) test results have been up on Blacky's site for a number of years now. It's one thing to play in the arena of he said / she said, but it's altogether different to send your stuff off to an independent tester and let the chips fall where they may. If Border has done that, and I missed it, I apologize. If so, please provide a link. I'd be very interested in reading it.

As far as "other" ILF manufacturers, I can't speak to that. I do know that TradTech (Lancaster) will stand behind what they sell. They sell their own 15" ILF riser, so I'm fairly confident that they would expect their limbs to be used on such risers. They even state that they can be used on "any ILF riser." I have personally been shooting the Extreme BF's for six years now and have yet to read or even hear about a set coming apart. I'm sure there have been some, but I have not heard about them. I cannot say the same thing for the Hex5's.

With all due respect, I have seen the video that you posted a long with a few other's that Sid likes to post. Overdrawing a bow, one time, on camera has very little to do with a limbs durability over hundreds and thousands of shot cycles. An argument can even be made that drawing a set of limbs to 34, 36, or 38 inches and then letting it down will experience less stess than one dry fire from 28". In a video such as the one you posted, there is little to no energy transfer to those limbs. That is simply not a real world test. Fun to watch, but that's about it. Same with his video of his limb pinched in a vice , touting lateral stability. Fun to watch but doesn't mean much in the real world.

I stopped reading manufacturer and customer testing long ago. It can be, and is often manipulated and in my opinion can't be trusted. Unless it's done by an independent tester, under controlled circumstances, it just doesn't mean anything.

JMHO

KPC


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

You are correct that Border hasn't sent any limbs to Blacky, I don't know why. However they do have limbs in the hands of some exceptionally thorough and scientific shooters. Have a browse on archery-interchange in the Border forum for the HexV and HexVI test series by Hank D Thoreau.
The HexV limbs which set all of the flight records were off the shelf ones which are not in use as FITA limbs, which isn't exactly a low-stress use.
Did they have some issues a few years back with lay-up and finish? Yes definitely, but they were fairly transparent about it and there hasn't been any cases with limbs sold in the last couple of years. That is just something that happens with a small manufacturer when they have some turn over.
Which brings me up to another point: Value. You can call and talk with the people making your limbs in Scotland. So long as you can get past Sid's burr its an easy conversation, I've had it twice. If you want to talk with the people making your BFs you will have to study up on Korean, or is it Chinese now? I have no problem with a global economy but there is no doubt that Tradtech limbs cost less to produce then the Borders do.

If I wanted to spend $6-700 on recurve limbs choice #1 would be Border. Closely followed by Dryad ACS, then BFs might be a distant 3rd if I found them used for a decent price. I'll take made to order by craftsmen, with all the possible downsides that entails, over mass-produced to 3rd party spec any day of the week.

-Grant


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

when you get to the top of the line limbs like the BF Extreme's - it is a matter of personal preference - I serious doubt that there is much - if any quantifiable difference in performance between them - last I heard Samick (which the BF Extremes are - and Samicks top of the line ta boot) - have one more Gold than any other bows out there - so if someone is telling you that there is something out there that is "better" - that is likely a personal opinions and not a quantifiable fact.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

sharpbroadhead said:


> when you get to the top of the line limbs like the BF Extreme's - it is a matter of personal preference - I serious doubt that there is much - if any quantifiable difference in performance between them - last I heard Samick (which the BF Extremes are - and Samicks top of the line ta boot) - have one more Gold than any other bows out there - so if someone is telling you that there is something out there that is "better" - that is likely a personal opinions and not a quantifiable fact.


Sharp.......Valid point.....Another example.....The video's and pictures that have been linked to on A.T. of last weekends World Indoor tourney at Vegas, show a Russian archer shooting extremely well, (actually this fella is ranked #5 in the World), with Hoyt FX limbs...The FX is famously known for lack of torsional stability, and yet this fella is still shooting the fire out these old limbs...Simon Fairweather won a good bit of hardware, including an Olympic Gold, I do believe, with these same model of limbs...The best over-all set of limbs that I ever had were a set of used Border limbs...TXB, or CXB??..... "Hunters", I believe they were.....I only sold them on because they were too heavy for Me....I'd be verrry happy to have another set just like them, only lighter in draw weight...Take care.....Jim


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

grantmac said:


> You are correct that Border hasn't sent any limbs to Blacky, I don't know why. However they do have limbs in the hands of some exceptionally thorough and scientific shooters. Have a browse on archery-interchange in the Border forum for the HexV and HexVI test series by Hank D Thoreau.
> The HexV limbs which set all of the flight records were off the shelf ones which are not in use as FITA limbs, which isn't exactly a low-stress use.
> Did they have some issues a few years back with lay-up and finish? Yes definitely, but they were fairly transparent about it and there hasn't been any cases with limbs sold in the last couple of years. That is just something that happens with a small manufacturer when they have some turn over.
> Which brings me up to another point: Value. You can call and talk with the people making your limbs in Scotland. So long as you can get past Sid's burr its an easy conversation, I've had it twice. If you want to talk with the people making your BFs you will have to study up on Korean, or is it Chinese now? I have no problem with a global economy but there is no doubt that Tradtech limbs cost less to produce then the Borders do.
> ...


Some of what you are saying is simply not true Grant. The Hex 5's that I know of that had problems have all been within the last year. Not that things like that can't happen to any limb manufacturer, they can...and do. But please don't try to brush it off as if it were only in the distant past. That is simply not the case and anyone that spends any time on the various traditional archery boards knows that. 

Quite honestly, I don't need to talk to the actual person making my limbs. I know when I talk to Rob K. at Lancaster, not only am I talking to the person who has had input into the design of the limb but also has world class experience shooting them, and can tell me how those design elements translate to what a shooter is looking for in a set of limbs, how they will act on a certain riser and how that translates to my style of shooting. 

Engineers know how everything is supposed to work...on paper. Top level archers know how everything actually does work...on the line and in the field. In my personal opinion, when the two collaborate, you get the best of both worlds, and you get the best equipment as a result. Not only was Rob a top level competitor in his day, but he is an avid and successful hunter. They both show in the equipment that he helps design.

Lastly, something that you said is rather curious to me.

*"If I wanted to spend $6-700 on recurve limbs choice #1 would be Border. Closely followed by Dryad ACS, then BFs might be a distant 3rd if I found them used for a decent price. I'll take made to order by craftsmen, with all the possible downsides that entails, over mass-produced to 3rd party spec any day of the week."*

You say that you would pick the Dryad ACS limbs over the BF's and only then if you could get the BF's used for a decent price. The Extreme BF's have a proven track record for over 6 years on the hunting side and close do a decade on the target side. They have been proven top level performers, for thousands of archers. The Dryads, as promising as they seem to be have been out less than a month, and I doubt there are 50 pairs total in circulation. They may end up being one of the best limbs out there, time will tell. But to make a statement like that leads me to believe your choice is more about a personal bias than personal experience. Have you shot a pair of the ACS recurve limbs? How about the Exteme BF's. I've shot the Hex 4, 5 and 6. I've shot the Dryad ACS recurve and longbow limbs, as well as every ILF limb TradTech offers.

That's why I say, having shot them all, I have not found any that I would trade for my BF's...yet.

To each his own.

KPC


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

To compare the BF against the Black Max is hard because of the price difference but the big difference is how they draw and shoot not just the slight speed difference

It's like comparing a good fly rod against a great fly rod.

both will do the job but they feel a little different 

For me Rods and Bows and Firearms are a Passion and I am willing to pay for my passion even though the difference might be marginal there is a difference. They say god is in the details  

I have not shot the new Dryad limbs but I do have a pair of the Epics they are very nice but the extremes are on my bow  

As for the Border limbs I am very curious of them and would like to try some but I am a hard core hunter and if I have an issue I can drive to Lancaster and John will take care of me  Scotland's a bit far


----------



## marc weier (May 26, 2009)

I have both the border Hex 5H and TT Extreems, shot by hand, with a clicker and the same weight arrow they are basically the same speed. I have not shot them through a machine though and I can't now that I moved and don't have a machine to use anymore. I personally prefer shooting the TT's, just a smoother feeling shot.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Grant:

Not sure if you saw my question or not. Have you actually had the opportunity to shoot all the limbs in question? The Extreme BF's, the Black Max Carbons, the Dryad ACS recurve limbs, etc.

KPC


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

GEREP said:


> Grant:
> 
> Not sure if you saw my question or not. Have you actually had the opportunity to shoot all the limbs in question? The Extreme BF's, the Black Max Carbons, the Dryad ACS recurve limbs, etc.
> 
> KPC


Shot both the TT limbs in around the 40# range, I thought they compared to the ~40# TXBs that I tried. Becially nothing that made me think: special.
I have seen the DFCs for the Dryads and I've shot the HexV (briefly) which looks similar on paper.
I'm on on here and TT, the only Border limb failures I've heard of in the last year has been a set of second-hand Hex5 on TT.
Personal preferences I suppose, mine lead me toward small volume producers who are willing to actually contribute to the advance of limb tech. Not just trying new material recipes with the same old forms. 

-Grant


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

oh boy - soooo Samick and Tradtech are not trying to advance limb technology? 

wow


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

grantmac said:


> Shot both the TT limbs in around the 40# range, I thought they compared to the ~40# TXBs that I tried. Becially nothing that made me think: special.
> I have seen the DFCs for the Dryads and I've shot the HexV (briefly) which looks similar on paper.
> I'm on on here and TT, the only Border limb failures I've heard of in the last year has been a set of second-hand Hex5 on TT.
> Personal preferences I suppose, mine lead me toward small volume producers who are willing to actually contribute to the advance of limb tech. Not just trying new material recipes with the same old forms.
> ...


Two of the ones I am referring to were Hex 5's and both were replaced with Hex 6's. I personally communicated with both individuals as I was curious as to what happened. If they want to give out their names, that's their choice, not mine. Not that any of that matters. It really doesn't. Every bowyer is going to have his share of failures, its part of the deal.

To me, and again, this is just my opinion, judging a limb on someone's published DFC is a little like deciding what sex is like by reading about it. Yeah, you can get an idea, but you just have to feel it to get the entire effect.

:wink:

Lastly, it's interesting how we differ on where we tend to look for equipment and advances. You tend to look at "small volume producers" whereas I tend to look at those companies that have been around a while and ones I feel confident will be around for a LOT longer. I've been around this game for a while and I have lost count of all the custom shops that set the world on fire for a year or two and now people are trying to get their deposits back. You seem to like it when people push the envelope when it comes to tech advancements. That's not that hard to do. BUT, that's where you get restrictions on riser lengths, draw lengths, limb pad angles, and arrow weights. I would much rather give up a foot or three per second, and really, thats what we are talking about here, for the ability to have a truly universal limb. If I wanted a proprietary setup, that's what I would buy.

My opinion has always been that if you are going to skate on the ILF pond, you better make sure the ice is thick enough all over. I don't want someone to tell me that he's got the fastest skates in the world, but If I get more than 10 feet from shore, I'm on my own.

KPC


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Border have been around since before Samick, Hoyt or Win & Win were producing bows (1940). They own almost all recurve and longbow flight records. If off the shelf limbs from major manufacturers were their match then clearly someone would just buy a set and win them back right?
The tech which Samick and Win & Win have been using for some time (and finally Hoyt with the F7) has been in use for years are Border, well before anyone else used it in a production limb.

You wouldn't take your Ferrari in a gravel rally right? Seems like a similar argument here, and its one that we are going to differ on. And yes, I'd buy those skates.

-Grant


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

Just curious - How many gold medals have been won with Border Limbs?


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

grantmac said:


> Border have been around since before Samick, Hoyt or Win & Win were producing bows (1940). They own almost all recurve and longbow flight records. If off the shelf limbs from major manufacturers were their match then clearly someone would just buy a set and win them back right?
> 
> *Well, flight shooting is a completely different discipline. Could I not just make the same argument by saying that Hoyt/Samick/WW own the vast majority of all Olympic and FITA records. If Border was so darn good, why aren't they winning them all...some...any?*
> 
> ...




Have a good one Grant, it looks like we'll just have to agree to disagree on this one.

KPC


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

KPC:

#1: 
The top FITA archers all shoot what pays them the most money or their Country's org provides. The only one who doesn't is John Magura (limbwalker on here) and he just got a set of HexVI which he paid for and I trust his lack of bias.
Which leads to #2:
Border doesn't give out limbs, if you want to test them then pay for them and pay to ship them back; they'll refund you no problem.

#3: Different strokes I guess. Considering they have taken the flight record away from bows built specific to win flight, with limbs which were just off the shelf, that tells you something. It tells you how stable their limbs are because that riser had absolutely 0 deflex, it was a flat plate with ILF slots milled into it. Tuning a flightbow isn't exactly easy, I doubt any other limbs could have managed it.

-Grant


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

grantmac said:


> KPC:
> 
> #1:
> The top FITA archers all shoot what pays them the most money or their Country's org provides. The only one who doesn't is John Magura (limbwalker on here) and he just got a set of HexVI which he paid for and I trust his lack of bias.
> ...


Have a good one...

KPC


----------



## scienceguy (Mar 11, 2008)

You know, I originally posted this thread because I was trying to decide which set of TT limbs would be best suited for my first ILF hunting recurve. I have been shooting compounds for 40 years. Frankly, I decided I'd like to go back to my early years when I first used a Herter's recurve. The thought of the challenge and simplicity of the equipment is the siren that has been calling me back. Over the years, be it gun or bow, I bought what I needed to get by and constantly traded or bought "up" as my skills progressed. I wonder how much money I could have saved by just buying the best possible stuff from the beginning? LOL! By "best" I would also include service, attention, and company reliability and longevity in making my choice. I had narrowed my choice down to Tradtech (read that Lancaster Archery) because of the quality of their product offering and the people they have working for them. Lancaster is in the business for the long haul, and I just felt comfortble dealing with them. I've talked at length with several of their techs, most notably John Weir. Discussing ideas with John is like talking to your best hunting buddy, only he is incredibly knowledgable. I had pretty much decided on the BF Extreme limbs before I posted this thread. I will be spending $1000 on this bow, and I just wanted the extra assurance from guys already using what I am going to invest in. Some of my non-archery friends think I am crazy for spending that much on just a "recurve". I remind them to add up how much they have invested in a centerfire rifle, and how often they shoot it. I will be shooting for fun and hunting with this bow far more than with any of my rifles. You can't get more cost effective than that.
It has been interesting reading all the replies you guys have added to this thread. I wish I knew just half of what some of you know about shooting traditional equipment. I will eventually get there. Thanks again to you guys for offering advice. One more observation: Isn't it sometimes funny how someone else's rambling "logic", or stretch of reality, only serves to reinforce simple, accurate and honestly reported observations? Please don't take that the wrong way......just an observation I've noticed from time to time.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Like I said yesterday Scienceguy, I suspect you will be quite happy with your decision. Not only with the BF's but your decision to to go with John and Lancaster. There is simply no better customer service in the business.

Have fun with your new toy. If I can help in any way, let me know.











KPC


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

science guy - you will love that bow - If I can make another suggestion - try an Angel Majesty String with Angel Majesty serving - there is just something about that string that I love


----------

